# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash endorsed the idea of establishing an Equal Rights Amendment

## Swordsmyth

On February 13, 2020, Michigan Congressman Justin Amash endorsed the idea of establishing an Equal Rights Amendment.

 Under the ERA, the government would allegedly guarantee equal legal rights for all Americans regardless of their sex.
 Amash tweeted,  Equality before the law is fundamental to the Rule of Law and  foundational to liberty. The Constitution exists to protect our liberty,  so I have long advocated including a federal equal protection clause in  the Constitution.




He added,  Drafting a new nondiscrimination amendment would allow us to enshrine  our modern understanding of equal protection as preventing all arbitrary  discrimination by government, and it would allow states to consider the  proposal without being under a constitutionally dubious deadline.

 Amashs support for the ERA is indicative of the leftward lurch he taken as evidenced by supporting the impeachment of President Donald Trump and voting for legislation that would have funded transgender surgeries for members of the military.

The ERA is one of the biggest pet projects of the cultural Left.
 They were able to score major victories by establishing forced  integration, the 1965 Immigration Act, and affirmative action throughout  the 1960s.
 However, they did fail trying to ratify the ERA during the 1970s. But that has not stopped in recent times.
 Now the Left has a new ally in Amash, who used to be a solid libertarian conservative.
 Ratifying the ERA will only consolidate the managerial states hold  over the private affairs of Americans and usher in more social  radicalism via public administration.


Given Amashs liberty background, he should think twice before endorsing the ERA.

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/why-is...l-engineering/

----------


## timosman

How about non-discrimination of people with common sense?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> How about non-discrimination of people with common sense?


That's patriarchal oppression.

----------


## euphemia

The problem with this, is that saying “may not discriminate” gets into the private opinions of private citizens and private property rights.  

Strip government intervention back the fundamental, inalienable rights to life, liberty, and pursuit of happiness and there you go.  If Amash is such a liberty hero, this is what he would propose.

----------


## sparebulb

This is crappy legislation.

Amash should focus on something better with the time he has left in office.

----------


## jkr

Mmj patients???

Nah
Fk them

----------


## donnay

> The problem with this, is that saying “may not discriminate” gets into the private opinions of private citizens and private property rights.  
> 
> Strip government intervention back the fundamental, inalienable rights to life, liberty, and pursuit of happiness and there you go.  If Amash is such a liberty hero, this is what he would propose.


I couldn't agree more.  He has been compromised, IMHO.

----------


## familydog

Amash is a leftist libertarian. He is just as concerned about ending racism and sexism as he is about promoting liberty and the non-aggression principle. Perhaps it is time to retire his section in the Defenders of Liberty forum.

----------


## juleswin

I do not support govt discrimination and by govt, I don't mean citizens receiving benefit from govt, I am talking about govt itself, I believe if you want to discriminate, you do it with your won money. Then again, I don't support racial quotas or affirmative action programs. So if this bill is just to say that govt should not discriminate(which I was under the impression it could not do before) then I have no problem with it

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I do not support govt discrimination and by govt, I don't mean citizens receiving benefit from govt, I am talking about govt itself, I believe if you want to discriminate, you do it with your won money. Then again, I don't support racial quotas or affirmative action programs. So if this bill is just to say that govt should not discriminate(which I was under the impression it could not do before) then I have no problem with it


That's not all it does, it will do things like forcing people to allow men in women's bathrooms, drafting women and many other gross insults to liberty and justice.

----------


## Cleaner44

How long until Amash changes his pronouns?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> How long until Amash changes his pronouns?


In public or in private?
He may be hiding something from us.

----------


## tebowlives

Anyone have proof that Amash is stomping on rights? Or is this just more garbage from the Trump supporters who have their panties in a wad because Amash doesn't like the big government lying sack of anti Liberty Trump.

_"Drafting a new nondiscrimination amendment would allow us to enshrine our modern understanding of equal protection as preventing all arbitrary discrimination by government"

_To stop government from discriminating. Like with Affirmative Action. Or are you big government Trump supporters wanting to keep AA? Nothing about the private sector. If he tries to apply it to the private sector, then you'd have something.

----------


## specsaregood

> _"Drafting a new nondiscrimination amendment would allow us to enshrine our modern understanding of equal protection as preventing all arbitrary discrimination by government"
> 
> _To stop government from discriminating. Like with Affirmative Action. Or are you big government Trump supporters wanting to keep AA? Nothing about the private sector. If he tries to apply it to the private sector, then you'd have something.


except limiting it to "government discrimination" is not even close to the _"modern understanding of equal protection."_

----------


## tebowlives

> except limiting it to "government discrimination" is not even close to the _"modern understanding of equal protection."_


Maybe he's referring to how there wasn't equal protection back in the day. Like slavery, Jim Crow, women not being able to vote, it wasn't a crime to rape your wife.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Anyone have proof that Amash is stomping on rights? Or is this just more garbage from the Trump supporters who have their panties in a wad because Amash doesn't like the big government lying sack of anti Liberty Trump.
> 
> _"Drafting a new nondiscrimination amendment would allow us to enshrine our modern understanding of equal protection as preventing all arbitrary discrimination by government"
> 
> _To stop government from discriminating. Like with Affirmative Action. Or are you big government Trump supporters wanting to keep AA? Nothing about the private sector. If he tries to apply it to the private sector, then you'd have something.


The Bill of Rights - the first ten amendments - was supposed to be a list of restrictions unstintingly imposed upon the government by the people.

Instead, it has became a list of (revocable) privileges magnanimously granted by the government to the people.

I see no reason to think that yet another amendment will be any any different. Given the zeitgeist, quite the opposite.

Amash ought to know better ... (and I could not care less for Trump ...)

----------


## tebowlives

> The Bill of Rights - the first ten amendments - was supposed to be a list of restrictions unstintingly imposed upon the government by the people.
> 
> Instead, it has became a list of (revocable) privileges magnanimously granted by the government to the people.
> 
> I see no reason to think that yet another amendment will be any any different. Given the zeitgeist, quite the opposite.
> 
> Amash ought to know better ... (and I could not care less for Trump ...)


Ought to know better as far as wasting time? We don't know what he's backing or wanting specifically.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Ought to know better as far as wasting time? We don't know what he's backing or wanting specifically.


It doesn't matter what he's "backing or wanting specifically." Whatever an "Equal Rights" amendment might end up being, if it is at all genuinely libertarian, then the odds of it not being ignored or perverted are virtually nil - especially in an age where "social justice" is a thing. And of course, the odds of it being "at all genuinely libertarian" in the first place is even smaller than that ...

Amash works in the belly of the beast. He ought to know these things.

----------


## tebowlives

> It doesn't matter what he's "backing or wanting specifically." Whatever an "Equal Rights" amendment might end up being, if it is at all genuinely libertarian, then the odds of it not being ignored or perverted are virtually nil - especially in an age where "social justice" is a thing. And of course, the odds of it being "at all genuinely libertarian" in the first place is even smaller than that ...
> 
> Amash works in the belly of the beast. He ought to know these things.


Of course it matters what he's backing. It always matters. That is the most important thing, policy.

Amash doesn't quit on his beliefs. We know where he's going to go with this. Unless there is some proof he doesn't believe in small government anymore which I'd like to see. He's one of the best reps in Congress because of the policies he backs.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Of course it matters what he's backing. It always matters. That is the most important thing, policy.
> 
> Amash doesn't quit on his beliefs. We know where he's going to go with this. Unless there is some proof he doesn't believe in small government anymore which I'd like to see. He's one of the best reps in Congress because of the policies he backs.


Good job focusing on the semantics of my first sentence and ignoring everything that followed.

Have a nice day and good luck with all that.

----------


## tebowlives

> Good job focusing on the semantics of my first sentence and ignoring everything that followed.


lol I didn't ignore it. I asked why you are saying what you said when you it sounds like you made it up to fit your agenda. No idea what he's backing because there hasn't been anything presented except a general statement. But it's bad and you think he should do something else. You choose to run with that premise. Could be. But I'll withhold judgement.




> Have a nice day and good luck with all that.


awww Did I hurt your feelings because I disagreed with you?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> lol I didn't ignore it.


You did.




> I asked why you are saying what you said when you it sounds like you made it up to fit your agenda. No idea what  he's backing because there hasn't been anything presented except a  general statement. But it's bad and you think he should do something  else. You choose to run with that premise. Could be. But I'll withhold  judgement.


I told you why I don't think it matters "what he's backing." But instead of actually addressing what I said, you accuse me of having some kind  of "agenda."

Given the social and political climate in America today, if you or Amash really imagine that anything at all good (let alone liberty-enhancing) is going to come from any sort of so-called "Equal Rights" amendment, then I honestly don't know what to tell you. Best case scenario: any such amendment will simply be ignored or evaded (just like all the other nice-sounding amendments we already have). I don't even want to think about the worst case scenario ...




> awww Did I hurt your feelings because I disagreed with you?


 I say "Have a nice day and good luck" and you take this as evidence that my feelings are hurt? 

(Now I remember why I don't post much around here any more ...)

----------


## tebowlives

> You did.


No I didn't




> I told you why I don't think it matters "what he's backing." But instead of actually addressing what I said, you accuse me of having some kind  of "agenda."


I did address it. Your agenda has nothing to do with actual policy since we don't know what that policy is. Which I've already explained to you once.




> Given the social and political climate in America today, if you or Amash really imagine that anything at all good (let alone liberty-enhancing) is going to come from any sort of so-called "Equal Rights" amendment, then I honestly don't know what to tell you. Best case scenario: any such amendment will simply be ignored or evaded (just like all the other nice-sounding amendments we already have). I don't even want to think about the worst case scenario ...


Could be. But again you no proof. Congress usually doesn't pass bills and then ignore them right away.




> I say "Have a nice day and good luck" and you take this as evidence that my feelings are hurt?


Your feathers were ruffled. It was condescending. Which was obvious. Just like in this post where you try to make it about me. it's silly.




> (Now I remember why I don't post much around here any more ...)


Because you have nothing relevant to say if one goes by this thread. You made up a scenario and act like it's the truth.

----------


## oyarde

Alright , What the hell is an equal rights amendment? What rights are you all looking for that are currently denied because of your sex ? Why is that a good idea ?

----------


## tebowlives

> Alright , What the hell is an equal rights amendment? What rights are you all looking for that are currently denied because of your sex ? Why is that a good idea ?


We don't know since there isn't even a rough draft that I'm aware of. We have to pass the bill, so that you can find out what is in it.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> blarg blarg blarg


You're not nearly as good as juleswin at telling other people what they "really" think or mean, despite anything they've actually said.

_*plonk*_




> Alright , What the hell is an equal rights amendment? What rights are you all looking for that are currently denied because of your sex ? Why is that a good idea ?


It isn't. It's a terrible idea. Amash ought to know better. And  the more vague and unspecified the details, the more he ought to know  it.

----------


## tebowlives

> You're not nearly as good as juleswin at telling other people what they "really" think or mean, despite anything they've actually said.
> 
> _*plonk*_


It's not about what you just made up about me. It's about the topic. Which is about a general statement made by Amash. Big deal.

----------


## tebowlives

> How long until Amash changes his pronouns?


Who cares? Look at how he votes. That is what matters.

----------


## TheCount

Should we not prevent all arbitrary discrimination by government?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Should we not prevent all arbitrary discrimination by government?


Yes, we should. And among many, many other things, we should also prevent spying on US citizens without showing cause.

But adding more words to a piece of paper that the government already ignores at its convenience isn't going to accomplish any of those things.

Even worse, given the current social and political climate, it is all but certain that any new words involving pleasant-sounding "equal rights" and "no discrimination" rhetoric will be employed as a justification for granting special privileges to (some) people over others rather than as restrictions upon the same government charged with enforcing those restrictions ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yes, we should. And among many, many other things, we should also prevent spying on US citizens without showing cause.
> 
> But adding more words to a piece of paper that the government already ignores at its convenience isn't going to accomplish any of those things.
> 
> Even worse, given the current social and political climate, it is all but certain that any new words involving pleasant-sounding "equal rights" and "no discrimination" rhetoric will be employed as a justification for granting special privileges to (some) people over others rather than as restrictions upon the same government charged with enforcing those restrictions ...


And neither TheCount nor Amash is stupid enough to think otherwise.

----------


## fedupinmo

> Anyone have proof that Amash is stomping on rights? Or is this just more garbage from the Trump supporters who have their panties in a wad because Amash doesn't like the big government lying sack of anti Liberty Trump.
> 
> _"Drafting a new nondiscrimination amendment would allow us to enshrine our modern understanding of equal protection as preventing all arbitrary discrimination by government"
> 
> _To stop government from discriminating. Like with Affirmative Action. Or are you big government Trump supporters wanting to keep AA? Nothing about the private sector. If he tries to apply it to the private sector, then you'd have something.


I get the feeling neither Amash or you have read the 14th Amendment lately. This is already taken care of, and poking it with a stick will only make it bite us in the ass.
THAT'S how it will stomp on rights.

----------


## TheCount

> But adding more words to a piece of paper that the government already ignores at its convenience isn't going to accomplish any of those things.


Okay, which other piece of paper that the government ignores should we change instead?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Okay, which other piece of paper that the government ignores should we change instead?


 There isn't one.

Words (or checkmarks) on pieces of paper are never going to give us more liberty (let alone "equality" or "fairness," whatever those are supposed to mean).

----------


## eleganz

"non-discrimination" is a direct contradiction to the first amendment.

The wording should specifically say its government non discrimination.

----------


## tebowlives

> I get the feeling neither Amash or you have read the 14th Amendment lately. This is already taken care of, and poking it with a stick will only make it bite us in the ass.
> THAT'S how it will stomp on rights.


It's not about me and what you make up. Go ahead and show everyone here how rights will be stomped on. I'd really like to see that.

----------


## tebowlives

> "non-discrimination" is a direct contradiction to the first amendment.
> 
> The wording should specifically say its government non discrimination.


Amash agrees with what you said.  "preventing all arbitrary discrimination by government"

----------


## timosman

> I think you should follow the TOS.


You've said that already. Anybody else willing to describe your avatar?

----------


## fedupinmo

> It's not about me and what you make up. Go ahead and show everyone here how rights will be stomped on. I'd really like to see that.


Personally, I'd be happier if no rights were stomped on, but one only has to look at the perversion of the 1st Amendment for an example. Cross shaped monuments on public land from long ago would be covered under free exercise instead if "establishment" if preserving liberty was the goal of the PTB.
Opening any door a crack for these $#@!s invariably leads to a flood of usurpations.

----------


## TheCount

> There isn't one.
> 
> Words (or checkmarks) on pieces of paper are never going to give us more liberty (let alone "equality" or "fairness," whatever those are supposed to mean).


Well, then why are we talking about politics and a politician at all?

----------


## timosman

> Well, then why are we talking about politics and a politician at all?


Entertainment purposes.

----------


## tebowlives

> You've said that already. Anybody else willing to describe your avatar?


I think you should follow the TOS and quit trolling.

----------


## tebowlives

> Personally, I'd be happier if no rights were stomped on, but one only has to look at the perversion of the 1st Amendment for an example. Cross shaped monuments on public land from long ago would be covered under free exercise instead if "establishment" if preserving liberty was the goal of the PTB.
> Opening any door a crack for these $#@!s invariably leads to a flood of usurpations.


I understand your concern and doubts for politicians to do the right thing. We've seen how not defending the Constitution and rights under Trump as well as Obama, Bush and the rest has worked out. But isn't clarifying rights a good thing to do? In that something passed could easily clarify what's being protected and not automatically stomping on rights. 
btw I can already feel your doubts about that happening, lol.

----------


## tebowlives

> Entertainment purposes.


In other words, you have little ability to discuss the issue and don't learn from your mistakes because trolling is the way to get things done and make this forum better. Understood.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You've said that already. Anybody else willing to describe your avatar?


It's a troll.

----------


## Cleaner44

> Who cares? Look at how he votes. That is what matters.


He voted to impeach the President of the Unites States for a non-crime. That is what matters. His TDS allowed him to drop the standard of impeachment to "Orange Man Bad!" 

Not upholding his oath to the Constitution in my opinion. He was sworn to defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic. We are living in a time where Democrats have been caught in their corruption and now are doing anything they can to deflect attention to the President. They committed fraud on the FISA courts and numerous other offenses. 

What is Amash's course of action? He helps the criminal Democrats. He helps provide cover for Joe Biden extorting Ukraine. That is what matters.

----------


## tebowlives

> He voted to impeach the President of the Unites States for a non-crime. That is what matters. His TDS allowed him to drop the standard of impeachment to "Orange Man Bad!" 
> 
> Not upholding his oath to the Constitution in my opinion. He was sworn to defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic. We are living in a time where Democrats have been caught in their corruption and now are doing anything they can to deflect attention to the President. They committed fraud on the FISA courts and numerous other offenses. 
> 
> What is Amash's course of action? He helps the criminal Democrats. He helps provide cover for Joe Biden extorting Ukraine. That is what matters.


So that's why you supported him before? Because you didn't think he was the type to vote for impeachment vs all the great small government votes he's done?
His small government votes and legislation is what matters.

----------


## Cleaner44

> So that's why you supported him before? Because you didn't think he was the type to vote for impeachment vs all the great small government votes he's done?
> His small government votes and legislation is what matters.


It all matters. I supported him in the past because he followed a path of adhering to the Constitution. Now Amash has left that path and wandered into the land of TDS. He has lost his way, no longer upholds his oath and that matters.

----------


## devil21

He's running for re-election as an Independent, so he needs some D votes too.  Not rocket science to see why he's talking about equal rights, though I don't understand why people think government discrimination is ok in the first place.  Any way, it's election season, lighten up.  

(Or does Trump get to be the only person running for federal office that panders to voting blocks while campaigning and then doesn't act on it?  When he does it, it's 4D chess, right?)





> It all matters. I supported him in the past because he followed a path of adhering to the Constitution. Now Amash has left that path and wandered into the land of TDS. He has lost his way, no longer upholds his oath and that matters.


There's something _really wrong_ if you still call yourself a libertarian but want to throw Justin Amash under the bus in favor of Donald Trump, of all people, who has nothing whatsoever in common with libertarians and never has.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> He's running for re-election as an Independent, so he needs some D votes too.  Not rocket science to see why he's talking about equal rights, though I don't understand why people think government discrimination is ok in the first place.  Any way, it's election season, lighten up.  
> 
> (Or does Trump get to be the only person running for federal office that panders to voting blocks while campaigning and then doesn't act on it?  When he does it, it's 4D chess, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something _really wrong_ if you still call yourself a libertarian but want to throw Justin Amash under the bus in favor of Donald Trump, of all people, who has nothing whatsoever in common with libertarians and never has.


Trump was never one of us but he is moving things our way, defeating our enemies and becoming more like us.
Amash was supposed to be one of us but is moving away from us and giving aid and comfort to our worst enemies.

----------


## tebowlives

> Trump was never one of us but he is moving things our way, defeating our enemies and becoming more like us.
> Amash was supposed to be one of us but is moving away from us and giving aid and comfort to our worst enemies.


Is that why Trump didn't veto increased spending? Because he's moving in our direction?
Is that why we're still in the Middle East bombing places like Syria because they aren't playing nice while fighting our enemy Al Qaeda? Because he's moving in our direction?

Amashs votes prove he's in our corner and Trump isn't. I get it. Amash doesn't like your boy toy Trump and big government. Grow a pair and learn to stand up to tyranny instead of bowing down to it.

----------


## Cleaner44

> He's running for re-election as an Independent, so he needs some D votes too.  Not rocket science to see why he's talking about equal rights, though I don't understand why people think government discrimination is ok in the first place.  Any way, it's election season, lighten up.  
> 
> (Or does Trump get to be the only person running for federal office that panders to voting blocks while campaigning and then doesn't act on it?  When he does it, it's 4D chess, right?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something _really wrong_ if you still call yourself a libertarian but want to throw Justin Amash under the bus in favor of Donald Trump, of all people, who has nothing whatsoever in common with libertarians and never has.


Cool orange straw man you have there.

I consider myself a libertarian because I believe in The Philosophy of Liberty.

Amash used to be libertarian, but now is in TDS land of confusion.

Trump is not a libertarian, but we do have some overlap. I see much in common between Trump and libertarians. If you don't that is fine, I am not going to spend time attempting to convince you otherwise.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Is that why Trump didn't veto increased spending? Because he's moving in our direction?
> Is that why we're still in the Middle East bombing places like Syria because they aren't playing nice while fighting our enemy Al Qaeda? Because he's moving in our direction?
> 
> Amashs votes prove he's in our corner and Trump isn't. I get it. Amash doesn't like your boy toy Trump and big government. Grow a pair and learn to stand up to tyranny instead of bowing down to it.


You can cherry pick all you like but it won't change the facts.
Trump is reducing tyranny and Amash is selling out to the worst tyrants.

----------


## tebowlives

> You can cherry pick all you like but it won't change the facts.
> Trump is reducing tyranny and Amash is selling out to the worst tyrants.


Cherry pick? You specifically are upset over 1 point. Impeachment of Trump.  Amash has one of the top conservative voting records within the top 20. That's my proof.

Trump increases government by not vetoing spending, he keeps us involved in never ending wars in the Middle East. That's my proof.

You want to say Trump is not as bad a Obama or Bush? agreed. He's still not very good and he's still not nearly as conservative as Amash.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Cherry pick? You specifically are upset over 1 point. Impeachment of Trump.  Amash has one of the top conservative voting records within the top 20. That's my proof.
> 
> Trump increases government by not vetoing spending, he keeps us involved in never ending wars in the Middle East. That's my proof.
> 
> You want to say Trump is not as bad a Obama or Bush? agreed. He's still not very good and he's still not nearly as conservative as Amash.


1 point?

What is this thread about?

Amash has started siding with the Demoncrats and their insanity on more and more points, trannies in the military, invaders voting, the ERA and the treasonous coup with no end in sight.

Trump is improving, Amash is decaying rapidly, if he keeps his seat his voting record will start to get much worse.

----------


## tebowlives

> 1 point?
> 
> What is this thread about?


A generic statement that you ran with in order to cast Amash in a bad light.




> Amash has started siding with the Demoncrats and their insanity on more and more points, trannies in the military, invaders voting, the ERA and the treasonous coup with no end in sight.
> 
> Trump is improving, Amash is decaying rapidly, if he keeps his seat his voting record will start to get much worse.


 So a top tier conservative voting record along the lines of a B+ or higher is worse than a D?

Amashs' policies are much better than Trumps. Voting against increased spending and voting against involvement in the Middle East are much more important than anything you can bring up that what you think is bad about Amashs voting record.

Trump improving? How by going back on his word? Flip flopping like Romney on steroids? Since when is someone who doesn't have many grounded policies a good thing?

----------


## Sammy

> A generic statement that you ran with in order to cast Amash in a bad light.
> 
>  So a top tier conservative voting record along the lines of a B+ or higher is worse than a D?
> 
> Amashs' policies are much better than Trumps. Voting against increased spending and voting against involvement in the Middle East are much more important than anything you can bring up that what you think is bad about Amashs voting record.
> 
> Trump improving? How by going back on his word? Flip flopping like Romney on steroids? Since when is someone who doesn't have many grounded policies a good thing?


Why did Amash endorse Romney but not Trump when he claims to be a non interventionist?

----------


## tebowlives

> Why did Amash endorse Romney but not Trump when he claims to be a non interventionist?


Where do you see Amash endorsing Romney? If he did, it could be the same reason Rand Paul endorsed Trump.

----------


## timosman

> In other words, you have little ability to discuss the issue and don't learn from your mistakes because trolling is the way to get things done and make this forum better. Understood.


Thank you, officer!

----------


## tebowlives

> Thank you, officer!


nothing like being lectured by a 6 month old sock puppet account

----------


## timosman

> nothing like being lectured by a 6 month old sock puppet account


yes, the pleasure is enormous

----------


## tebowlives

> yes, the pleasure is enormous


At least one thing on you is enormous. Compensating yet again.

Curious, what's it like to have nothing going on that you make a plethora of meaningless posts every day at all hours?

----------


## timosman

> At least one thing on you is enormous. Compensating yet again.
> 
> Curious, what's it like to have nothing going on that you make a plethora of meaningless posts every day at all hours?


why don't you tell us?

----------


## tebowlives

> why don't you tell us?


I can tell when your mom cuts you off, that's when you act out.

----------


## timosman

> I can tell when your mom cuts you off, that's when you act out.


Now you are back to making $#@! up.

----------


## tebowlives

> Now you are back to making $#@! up.


So you 2 are still an item?

----------


## timosman

> So you 2 are still an item?


Pig wrestling is not my favorite form of entertainment. I am sure you could do better.

----------


## tebowlives

> Pig wrestling is not my favorite form of entertainment. I am sure you could do better.


I'm guessing you don't want to discuss this in front of your intimate internet significant others, understood.

----------


## timosman

> I'm guessing you don't want to discuss this in front of your intimate internet significant others, understood.


Why are you even trying at this point?

----------


## tebowlives

> Why are you even trying at this point?


You're right, when it comes to being a weasel I can't top you. Speaking about the avatar in case anyone is wondering.

----------


## Origanalist

> You did.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you why I don't think it matters "what he's backing." But instead of actually addressing what I said, you accuse me of having some kind  of "agenda."
> 
> Given the social and political climate in America today, if you or Amash really imagine that anything at all good (let alone liberty-enhancing) is going to come from any sort of so-called "Equal Rights" amendment, then I honestly don't know what to tell you. Best case scenario: any such amendment will simply be ignored or evaded (just like all the other nice-sounding amendments we already have). I don't even want to think about the worst case scenario ...
> 
> 
> ...


This is why he? is the only poster here on my ignore list. $#@!ing idiot.

----------


## H_H

> we should also prevent spying on US citizens without showing cause.


No "without cause".  It's actually illegal for the CIA to be operating domestically.  It's in their charter.  The law is just ignored.

Spookery runs everything in this country (and world).  Spookery is the root of our political evils.

http://mileswmathis.com/updates.html
for example: http://mileswmathis.com/obey.pdf

----------


## H_H

Trump and Amash, Trump and Amash.  Trump _or_ Amash?  It rum poor a mosh?

We should really really care about this and develop strong loyalties to these personalities and build our identities around those loyalties.  Because that would be really manly.  And smart.

"Endless nonsense and drama, a worldview for every taste, and all of it lies."

----------


## H_H

> for example: http://mileswmathis.com/obey.pdf


Actually, this was the one I was thinking of,  @Occam's Banana:

http://mileswmathis.com/launder.pdf

----------


## devil21

> Cool orange straw man you have there.
> 
> I consider myself a libertarian because I believe in The Philosophy of Liberty.
> 
> Amash used to be libertarian, but now is in TDS land of confusion.
> 
> Trump is not a libertarian, but we do have some overlap. I see much in common between Trump and libertarians. If you don't that is fine, I am not going to spend time attempting to convince you otherwise.


We have some overlap with Bernie also but does that mean we should vote for Bernie?  Overlap is all fine and dandy up to a point but the blind worship of Trump that goes on by some here is just as bad as blind hatred.  Amash stood up for his belief in the Constitution and also calls Trump out on his bs, which the Trumpers NEVER, EVER do to the orange Jesus.

Seeing how Amash pulled in a quarterly campaign donations record in Q4, utterly destroying the narrative that he's as good as ousted, many people of all stripes agree with him, too.

----------

